# Dayton Twin Flex



## Jay81 (Oct 6, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=263248388775


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 6, 2017)

My old buddy,Joe Rapoza![emoji847]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 6, 2017)

:eek::eek:Take a close look at that frame...


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 6, 2017)

1938?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 7, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> :eek::eek:Take a close look at that frame...




I don't really know anything about these, so I'm not sure what to look at on the frame.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 7, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> I don't really know anything about these, so I'm not sure what to look at on the frame.



The chain guard is a very hard to find piece on this bike and has major value.  The frame has "freeze holes" or possibly rust-through holes mentioned by the seller.  They maybe from frozen water in the frame or it could have been a bike that spent its life in the wrong spot along the Alantic coast and has salt action?  I am not sure and don't want to spoil someone's sale but it needs to be considered if you wish to ride the bike.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 9, 2017)

I bet if it is sold, somebody is going to part it out. Especially for that guard and springer!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

partsguy said:


> I bet if it is sold, somebody is going to part it out. Especially for that guard and springer!




I doubt it. The springer would have to be modified to fit a boys and the rest of the parts probably wouldn't sell for enough to recoup your cost. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 9, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I doubt it. The springer would have to be modified to fit a boys and the rest of the parts probably wouldn't sell for enough to recoup your cost. V/r Shawn



Modified? Looks like a boy's fork on a boy's frame,correct?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Oops! Wrong post...I thought I was replying to the post on the girls TF! Running on two hours of sleep and not enough coffee today. V/r Shawn


----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 9, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dayton-TWIN...388775?hash=item3d4ad3a2a7:g:n94AAOSwaZdZwwZv
> 
> View attachment 688077



Nice, but needs some work. Looks like it needs all the right fender stays also.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 10, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Oops! Wrong post...I thought I was replying to the post on the girls TF! Running on two hours of sleep and not enough coffee today. V/r Shawn



I still think the bike is priced above parting. That bike will take major work and a few key parts to make right. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 11, 2017)

PlasticNerd said:


> Nice, but needs some work. Looks like it needs all the right fender stays also.



It appears to be missing the top springer support platform as well.


----------

